# Aonarch's Beetle; The Saga Begins



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*First day pictures!*




























Good bye dear friend. 









Fantastic dash layout. 









5 speed manual has a low highway RPM. :thumbup: 70 MPH is a little under 2400 RPM in 5th gear.


Breaking it in the right way.









My better half scoping out the goods.









2.5L :heart:.


















A leftover Magnaflow muffler from my racecar. 









Looking towards the future. 











*Specs:*
2012 Volkswagen Beetle 2.5L 5MT Reflex Silver Metallic.
Purchased 08Jun2012 for $17000 at Gunther VW of Bufurd GA from Vortex member Tucci. 

*So Far:*
Plasti-dipped all plastic exterior trim pieces
Tinted amber reflectors
Custom Intake

*Project on hold until reliability issues are sorted out.*


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Short shorts and flippers.... Going swimming?


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

:bs:


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

wat


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

tonytalksalot said:


> Short shorts and flippers.... Going swimming?


:laugh:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

bag it.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

:mad


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> bag it.


I'm watching you.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

RU1NED said:


> I'm watching you.


Let's not forget who talked about bagging their car first. Not you. Not him. 















:heart:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Can't you run some pretty damn aggressive wheels on these?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

tonytalksalot said:


> Short shorts and flippers.... Going swimming?


Going caving. 



RU1NED said:


> :bs:


:beer:



case m said:


> wat


:beer:



dubb34r said:


> :laugh:


:beer:



dubb34r said:


> bag it.


Will do. Time frame is August-September to have all the parts in and then the install. Already brainstorming management and positions for gauges/ switches. The hazard button is surounded by four blank buttons, reminds me of a Mini Cooper. It would be a great place for switches. 



RU1NED said:


> :mad





RU1NED said:


> I'm watching you.


When are you bagging your rayskor?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> Let's not forget who talked about bagging their car first. Not you. Not him.
> :heart:





dubb34r said:


> http://www.airsociety.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/airsociety-bagged-air-suspension-2012-vw-beetle.jpg
> 
> 
> Can't you run some pretty damn aggressive wheels on these?


I think so I need to experiment.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Motivation.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

When my bags arrive...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

RU1NED said:


> When my bags arrive...


Your house is getting robbed.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

lower it


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

shankys_14 said:


> :thumbup:





hussdog426 said:


> lower it


:beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Prototype of my 2.5L intake, Beetle version. It is very difficult to fit it right due to the power steering reservoir, the MKVI Golfs do not have this, nor IIRC do the MKVI Jettas. Golfs and Jettas show noticeable improvements off the line for the automatic. The sound is amazing!!! I have a manual and the improvement is there, just not as noticeable as with the automatic. If you are skeptical remove your air box and try to fathom why. This is a prototype, meaning not the final product. I got the fitment right, but now I need to make a final model. It is a very weird shape, almost like a S, to safely clear everything including the hood. 










Loving the dash for even more reasons than just its looks.


















Every piece of black plastic trim (Not rubber) is getting plasti-dipped. Mirrors, door handles, that funky door protector, etc.










Sorry the sun went down on me, but removed the reflectors to get a coat of VHT Niteshades on them. The light still shines out at night, so no worries there.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Saw couple of these on my way up today from FL. :heart:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> Saw couple of these on my way up today from FL. :heart:


I think I have only seen two in the wild.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Just found a replica spoiler on Carid.com









http://www.carid.com/2012-volkswagen-beetle-body-kits/spoiler-472248.html#prodReview


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

That's looks good.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> That's looks good.


Oh yeah. It really completes the lines.






Crap video of my intake.


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

that sounds hot! have you put the magnaflow on yet? damn, i may have to get some kind of intake if that's what it's gonna sound like!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

MATTSBUG said:


> that sounds hot! have you put the magnaflow on yet? damn, i may have to get some kind of intake if that's what it's gonna sound like!


Not yet. I am still parting out my GTI so all of my mechanical time is being put into that. 

Friday the exhaust is going on. 










^ I have been on the hunt for a Air-cooled Beetle for quite some time. This one is immaculate, too nice though, which is reflected in the high price ($9500!). Plasti-dipped in this picture. 

Today's progress:


















^ Super easy to mask off. 


















^ Still curing, hence the uneven shine. 









^ I thought about blacking out the badge since it is a silver car, started taping, tried to tape inside the badge... What a PITA that would be. Decided to wait. There isn't a good gap to stick paper or tape under the center most part, at the letters, so I just skipped it. 










^ I ran out of day light before I could test fit these LM's. They are 18x9 ET45. Also you can see the tinted side-markers in this picture. IIRC I only used 2. Do not use 4, or else nothing will emit. Remember you can always add another coat, but removing coats is a huge PITA. 

The trim annoyed me, it isn't perfectly black and it doesn't match anything. The mirrors, door handle, and the door guards are not the same tone so I decided to make them the same tone. :laugh:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Plasti dip working good :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

hussdog426 said:


> Plasti dip working good :thumbup:


It is a nice OEM looking improvement. Plus you don't have to be perfect masking off the area. Since I painted out side I had some over spray, no worries plasti-dip comes right off.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

You still have those LM's? Those will look great on the Beetle.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> You still have those LM's? Those will look great on the Beetle.


I should have edited that. I have 2 LM's that I was making a coffee table out of. A tire shop destroyed the barrel and the lip of one of them, they claimed it was already like that, but they were new in box when they arrived at their shop, and then UPS must have thrown one of them off a building because it was completely destroyed, lip and barrel. They got me a new one as well. :banghead: 

I am thinking about getting a set though, but I am not sure how I would like that big of a lip. They are 3". Something tells me it would look weird.

One of them will balance out, so I would only need 3 wheels. I don't know the proper fitment yet though. I might need to just got to the next meet and guilt people into letting me try theirs out.... :laugh:


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing your progress with the car :beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Hufeisen said:


> Looking forward to seeing your progress with the car :beer:


ty :beer:

All of my progress is about to come to an intermission. I am not doing anything major until the Fall.


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have watched a few youtube videos on plasti dip on the badges. they just taped around the outside and painted the entire area with several light coats. then removed the blue tape. then used a toothpick to snag some of the painted area inside of the VW logo and it takes out the center section with a clean line all around the inner areas. Lets see some front vw emblem pics when you get yours done. I have the same reflex silver beetle and need to get that done to my front emblem. I have been wanting to matte black mine out since day one.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> It is a nice OEM looking improvement. Plus you don't have to be perfect masking off the area. Since I painted out side I had some over spray, no worries plasti-dip comes right off.


That's good


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

@stingme

Thanks. In the MKVI section a guy waxed his paint a few times and just sprayed it no masking. Turned out great. Plus you can use a cotton ball and alcohol to prep the badge. 

@huss

No you look good. 


Sent from my iPhone 7GS.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

vdub10golf said:


> Looks good :thumbup:


спасибо


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

This guy, haha,. How long did you have the white mk6 gti? 

:beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

98DUB said:


> This guy, haha,. How long did you have the white mk6 gti?
> 
> :beer:


Don't worry about it. I sold it and bought this at a huge price difference. My wallet is happy and my racecar (MX-5) fund is happy.

:laugh:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> Don't worry about it. I sold it and bought this at a huge price difference. My wallet is happy and my racecar (MX-5) fund is happy.
> 
> :laugh:


I cant keep up with you! I like it though


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

98DUB said:


> I cant keep up with you! I like it though


:beer:

I will be honest stock it is pretty good, not OMG WOW, but once I get into fixing the things that bother me all will be will. God is it a monster truck... What kills me is I love the stock wheels, but they are 17x7, which makes the tires look like balloons!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Thinking of wheel ideas.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> Thinking of wheel ideas.


 Hmm, Im leaning towards the mercedes 19's... P-Shop?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

98DUB said:


> Hmm, Im leaning towards the mercedes 19's... P-Shop?


 Lol me and p-shop? 

I got some MS Paint skillz 

Oh and there are two sets of those Merc wheels on Vortex right now with active threads. I will wait a bit to see what else is out there, but those would be nice. 

I am leaning towards a lot of thin spokes just like that Merc wheel or Superleggras.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I like the Audi wheels


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

vdub10golf said:


> I like the Audi wheels












I might rock my LM's again.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The kid at the Chick-fil-a drive thru today was "checking" out the Beetle. He probably was trying to find flower stickers or a stick family on the back glass.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Alphreds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

RU1NED said:


> Alphreds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Lol how much loser. 

Test fitted my LM's. I do not clear the brakes (I already new that), but I am nearly touching the shock . Wheels are 18x9 ET40. I use a minimum of a 5mm spacer to clear the brakes, but I didn't have any handy. 




























I got bored and had some left over caliper paint when I had to repaint my GTI calipers. Wheel cleaner stripped off some paint on the GTI. I plan on painting them Gold later. It really depends on the wheels.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> I got bored and had some left over caliper paint when I had to repaint my GTI calipers.


 Hey! You need to pay for that option!


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Bring that ish down Thurs for the meet buddy. BTW I still have my spacers, 10.5 & 15


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

TragicallyHip said:


> Hey! You need to pay for that option!


 :laugh: 



dubb34r said:


> Bring that ish down Thurs for the meet buddy. BTW I still have my spacers, 10.5 & 15


 I'll be there. Brining two german friends too.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Microphone foam over the air pump hose with a zip tie securing the foam. 





















According to Consumer Reports my car has crappy drum brakes in the rear. 











Watch out for the dealer leaving your shipping blocks on and your access panels loose.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*










I just found my new inspiration.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Love this guy.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Love this guy.


 No ****


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> No ****


 all **** bromo.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> No ****





Squirrel Nuts said:


> all **** bromo.


 Romo


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

98DUB said:


> Romo


 Tony Romo?


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Leave that to the pros kids. :wave:


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> Lol how much loser.
> 
> Test fitted my LM's. I do not clear the brakes (I already new that), but I am nearly touching the shock . Wheels are 18x9 ET40. I use a minimum of a 5mm spacer to clear the brakes, but I didn't have any handy.


 Hmm... trade for Portos?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Green Hare said:


> Hmm... trade for Portos?


 No thanks. Beetles take much, much more aggressive wheels than Golfs.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

3 hours later! Washed, waxed, polished, tire shine, rain-x'd the windows.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Want some Talladegas?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Want some Talladegas?


 BBS LMs straight trade?

Make that singular LM. 


Sent from my iPhone 7GS.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> No thanks. Beetles take much, much more aggressive wheels than Golfs.


 I meant the stockers for the Portos...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Green Hare said:


> I meant the stockers for the Portos...


 No thanks. I might sell these later on.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^ Shot a iPhone video of my intake before my exhaust goes on today.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*Intake and exhaust*

Hi- 
Just curios what intake and exhaust model numbers you are using. Also have you seen much of an increase in miles per gallon? 

I'm still waiting on actaul bolt on intakes before I go that direction. 

r 
Mike


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> Hi-
> Just curios what intake and exhaust model numbers you are using. Also have you seen much of an increase in miles per gallon?
> 
> I'm still waiting on actaul bolt on intakes before I go that direction.
> ...


 Check out page 1. I built my own intake and the exhaust is just a universal magnaflow muffler. 

I've only owned the car for 7 days so no MPG reports, but on my Golf 2.5L I gained 1-2 mpg and better throttle response. 

From what I've read the Neuspeed intake will work, but you need to relocate the PS reservoir.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Mar 28, 2012)

Quick question. The selling price of $17,000. That looks like a pretty good deal. 

Did the final selling price reflect any difference with the trade of the GTI or down payment? What was the original sticker price on the car?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

99_XC600 said:


> Quick question. The selling price of $17,000. That looks like a pretty good deal.
> 
> Did the final selling price reflect any difference with the trade of the GTI or down payment? What was the original sticker price on the car?


 Sticker was ~$20k. 

The sale price was the sale price, no trade-in, downpayment, none of those sales tricks. 

I hate, hate dealers that do that!!! We will sell you this for XXXXX, oh wow that is a good price! You read through the sale order and you see price including 20% downpayment, no tax, fees, blah, blah.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Sad news, well kind of. Shop had to cancel on me for my exhaust install. So no exhaust this weekend.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Tx, appreciate the info. Think I'll wait for a specific fit intake and exhaust. 

Def like the sound of yours. Good luck!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Sticker was ~$20k.
> 
> The sale price was the sale price, no trade-in, downpayment, none of those sales tricks.
> 
> I hate, hate dealers that do that!!! We will sell you this for XXXXX, oh wow that is a good price! You read through the sale order and you see price including 20% downpayment, no tax, fees, blah, blah.


 Wow, $3K off MSRP. That's a great deal. I'm surprised the dealer was willing to deal so much with it being a first year release.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

99_XC600 said:


> Wow, $3K off MSRP. That's a great deal. I'm surprised the dealer was willing to deal so much with it being a first year release.


 I'm not complaining.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Have you guys seen the spare tire in the Beetle?! 

Yikes that is tiny. Next to it is a standard VW spare tire 205/55/16R. Ours is a 125/90/16... Not good enough IMO. 










So I cut some wood and I mocked up a frame. I now need to make a wood floor, or top, to sit on top of the frame as well. I'll do that later. I don't have any road trips coming up soon. 

I plan on keeping the small spare in there for trips less than 50 miles away, but anything more than that I'll throw the frame and wood floor in there with the big spare. 

Oh the reason for the frame is because the spot for the spare is very small just like the original spare. Putting the larger spare in will not allow the carpeting to fit. So a frame and new floor is needed to fit the carpet. You will lose about 4" of depth in the rear cargo area doing this modification.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I went ahead and ordered some H&R Super Sport springs to help with my wheel gap problem. 

I still haven't found any shocks yet. Super Sports really need aftermarket shocks or else they will ride like garbage. Koni Yellows are normally good for a moderate drop. I need to call up some suppliers and see if I can source some. 

Measured for spacers today. I really like the stock wheels and I plan on keeping them for a bit. If I am going to go lower I will need to spacers to help get them flush. Spacers should also help in the handling/ steering department a bit too.


----------



## walery (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm running koni yellow adjustables with my super sports, I was able to just order the gti ones from ecs, you could probably go the same route with the Jetta ones.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

walery said:


> I'm running koni yellow adjustables with my super sports, I was able to just order the gti ones from ecs, you could probably go the same route with the Jetta ones.


 I assume the Jetta shocks will work as well, just not 100% due to the fender height. Maybe I can ask a Jetta owner to measure their rear shocks decompressed.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^ Made a foam gun, cost $10 from Wal-mart Lawn and Garden center. 










^ Foam gun in action, basically impossible to take a picture of foam on a silver car, but it is covered in foam. 











^ Two 5 gallon buckets. I don't use the three bucket system, because my wheels never get dirty enough. 










^ I got a dent, while at Wal-mart purchasing the foam gun. Irony...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I didn't realize the spare tire was that tiny...lol. I already have a couple dents on my fenders from people leaning on my car. :banghead:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: lookin good op


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

vdub10golf said:


> I didn't realize the spare tire was that tiny...lol. I already have a couple dents on my fenders from people leaning on my car. :banghead:


 My first dent in years. Also get better friends. :laugh: 



the mad conductor said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: lookin good op
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

What does everyone think? Wheels are 18's, the shop makes them look like 20s.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

:thumbdown: only cause they're going the wrong direction...  


for reals tho, not digging them.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I like these Audi wheels, but something tells me no. 











What about those is 5x112 18x8 ET35? Should fit alright, might need a bit of a spacer to flush them out, but I love the classic design. That is the wheel on the New Beetle road cars.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

I noticed those same Audi wheels on an Audi at work today. Liked what I saw.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I am watching this one!


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

:beer:

;-/


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> I noticed those same Audi wheels on an Audi at work today. Liked what I saw.


 They do look good. No on the MKIV R32 wheels? 



EUROBORA8V said:


> I am watching this one!


 Спасибо товарищ 



chubs625 said:


> :beer:
> 
> ;-/


 Where have you been?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> :thumbdown: only cause they're going the wrong direction...
> 
> 
> for reals tho, not digging them.


 Teach me photoshop.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Aonarch said:


>


 I think these would look nice try pshop


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

shankys_14 said:


> I think these would look nice try pshop


 Bro me and pshop are not friends.


----------



## JN3n (May 2, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Bro me and pshop are not friends.


 Same here I would help you other wise.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

shankys_14 said:


> Same here I would help you other wise.


 :laugh:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> They do look good. No on the MKIV R32 wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Work, vacation, work 

;-/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> I like these Audi wheels, but something tells me no.


 I did created these pshops awhile ago, may help give you a better idea:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

chubs625 said:


> Work, vacation, work
> 
> ;-/


 I'm currently school, work, school, work, school, work, rinse and repeat. 




silverspeedbuggy said:


> I did created these pshops awhile ago, may help give you a better idea:


 The do match the lines quite well. Might be a good wheel. Plus you see them on the classifieds all the time for good prices.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> I'm currently school, work, school, work, school, work, rinse and repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't looked for them, but how good are the prices? I think they'd look great on my GLI.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Do it wheels look great.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I haven't looked for them, but how good are the prices? I think they'd look great on my GLI.


 You can get reps for $500-800, and on the classifieds find sets for about a grand IIRC. Plus a couple of dealers have sales on them every now and then.


----------



## ilyaamex (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

What happened to air bro?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ilyaamex said:


>


 Thanks for the pshop. They look boring on it... But if I painted them white or anthracite? Oh yeah they would pop. 



Squirrel Nuts said:


> What happened to air bro?


 Maybe September.


----------



## ilyaamex (Jan 21, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Thanks for the pshop. They look boring on it... But if I painted them white or anthracite? Oh yeah they would pop.


 I'm bored today  




























:thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

^ The white ones look good:thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lol thanks for the colors!!!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

vdub10golf said:


> ^ The white ones look good:thumbup:


 Yup I will probably do those in white. Classic and clean.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Cancelled Aristos.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Those are 5x100. your car is 5x112. Running adaptors, or are they 5x112 Aristo reps?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Cancelled the wheels. Might get a set later, but for now I like the stockers. 

Yes they were 5x112 reps. 

I'm going to go with something very light weight. 










Right now I need to figure out exactly what direction I want to go with the Beetle... I originally wanted to go low and slow, but now maybe not.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

If you like the R32 wheel, how about the OZ Superturismo GT? It's very similar...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

David9962000 said:


> If you like the R32 wheel, how about the OZ Superturismo GT? It's very similar...


 IIRC they are >20 lbs >22 lbs. 

My favorite wheel though.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I just got the new window motors, nope still having issues. That is the third repair attempt. Not going to lemon the car, yes in GA you can lemon a car for something that stupid. 

Hopefully VW can get this sorted...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Relocated my PS reservoir and removed the awful, massive bracket that used to secure it.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

what was all that GLI talk about on IG


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Forget the GLI, what about the MK1?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

98DUB said:


> what was all that GLI talk about on IG


 My friend bought a GLI today. I was there for moral support as well as getting my windows fixed for the 3rd time. Still broken btw! And now my window is scratched up so that needs a replacement...  



dubb34r said:


> Forget the GLI, what about the MK1?


 Trying to arrange that deal. :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Sending VW a final repair notice under my lemon law protection. If they do not response within 7 days I win, if the problem is not fixed within 14 days I win. If the problem is fixed but within 3 years later it breaks again I win.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> Sending VW a final repair notice under my lemon law protection. If they do not response within 7 days I win, if the problem is not fixed within 14 days I win. If the problem is fixed but within 3 years later it breaks again I win.


 Your goal a new car? Good luck - hope it works out.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Damn dude that blows.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Hufeisen said:


> Your goal a new car? Good luck - hope it works out.


 I just think the Beetle has too many little issues right now. I might ask VWoA for a Sportwagen, and see if they will swap with me. They are usually pretty good about it, especially after 2 weeks of ownership. 



dubb34r said:


> Damn dude that blows.


 :thumbup: My main thing is, if I go through the lemon law process by the books, which I am, I can wait three years from the final repair date to claim the car as a lemon. Basically I have 24 months to send a final repair notice and then 36 months to go through lemon law. 

I will never own a Ford again, because they basically refused to fix my car and I had to go through arbitration to get anything done. 

VW is generally really good with customer service.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> VW is generally really good with customer service.


 I will agree with this comment.... My father had a '98 New Beetle that VW bought back and allowed him to get in an '01 NB just short of 3 years later. The dealer was very helpful in the process, but I give VW credit too. 

Good luck - was looking forward to your progress with the car.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Hufeisen said:


> I will agree with this comment.... My father had a '98 New Beetle that VW bought back and allowed him to get in an '01 NB just short of 3 years later. The dealer was very helpful in the process, but I give VW credit too.
> 
> Good luck - was looking forward to your progress with the car.


 Unfortunately I have to stop all progress until I get these issues straightened out. 

My horn still does not work. I have been to the dealer 3 times now asking them to fix it, but magically the horn works every time!!! Horn worked on Friday, but hasn't worked yesterday or today. Really annoying. 

Windows are still having issues. Auto-up/ down feature stopped working on Saturday, working again today, but the pinch protection is still completely messed up. Last night it took me about 3 minutes to roll up my driver side window.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

My horn worked, but my drivers window did not on tonights drive.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

How about unplugging the battery for 30 min? Will that do a soft reset?


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Aonarch - have you contacted VWoA yet? I sent them a email through their website experessing my frustration with the Beetle after my great GTI experiences.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

David9962000 said:


> How about unplugging the battery for 30 min? Will that do a soft reset?


 I did this on Saturday did not work. 



sonic_va said:


> Aonarch - have you contacted VWoA yet? I sent them a email through their website experessing my frustration with the Beetle after my great GTI experiences.


 I haven't contacted them yet, since my dealer is taking care of me really well. I need to call my service advisor today though, but I am afraid of what he might tell me, basically I am SOL. If that is the case I will need to contact my state lemon law office as well as VWoA.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> I haven't contacted them yet, since my dealer is taking care of me really well. I need to call my service advisor today though, but I am afraid of what he might tell me, basically I am SOL. If that is the case I will need to contact my state lemon law office as well as VWoA.


 Yeah, I didn't want to throw my dealership under the bus, since they've pretty much accommodated me this whole time...but sounds like VWoA will be contacting them regardless.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Yeah, I didn't want to throw my dealership under the bus, since they've pretty much accommodated me this whole time...but sounds like VWoA will be contacting them regardless.


 Do you have the same issue? 

I normally would not care, but my interior has been soaked twice. I now have to check my windows periodically especially during a rain storm. Also not being able to roll up the window is a huge PITA. 

This is 50% my fault, since I literally always have the windows done unless it is raining, but it is also not my fault, since the windows should work on a new car! 

My other VW's have always had minor pinch protection issues, but it was never a big deal. Simply re-roll up the window, however I now have to sit there for a minute or two and fight with it to go up. 

Also I now have a nasty rattle coming from my drivers door card, expected...


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> Do you have the same issue?
> 
> I normally would not care, but my interior has been soaked twice. I now have to check my windows periodically especially during a rain storm. Also not being able to roll up the window is a huge PITA.
> 
> ...


 Yes I am, I haven't got the tint I wanted because I didn't want them to blame the film. I haven't had it leak, but as someone who has to roll down his windows daily to get in his residence's garage, not rolling them down to badge into said garage is not an option. I also have a nasty rattle from the rear driver's side roof of the car, that seems to get worse when the car has been out in the heat. Ugh. Car was in 4 times to fix the window, it seems to be working now, but man, do I miss my previous car, a 2010 GTI.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Yes I am, I haven't got the tint I wanted because I didn't want them to blame the film. I haven't had it leak, but as someone who has to roll down his windows daily to get in his residence's garage, not rolling them down to badge into said garage is not an option. I also have a nasty rattle from the rear driver's side roof of the car, that seems to get worse when the car has been out in the heat. Ugh. Car was in 4 times to fix the window, it seems to be working now, but man, do I miss my previous car, a 2010 GTI.


 Are you thinking about lemoning it? My previous car was a MKVI GTI as well. 

I called my service advisor yesterday he is supposed to be contacting VW to figure out what the hell to do. 

Today my windows worked flawlessly, but the rattle is very, very loud.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Looking into lemon laws in my state...VWoA should be calling me back tomorrow. Waiting to see where that goes first.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Looking into lemon laws in my state...VWoA should be calling me back tomorrow. Waiting to see where that goes first.


 My service advisor never called me back uhh oh. He either forgot (unlikely) or vwoa is clueless on what to do. This is their last repair attempt. 


Sent from my iPhone 7GS.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Two mornings in a row my passenger window magically rolled itself down in the middle of the night...


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Two mornings in a row my passenger window magically rolled itself down in the middle of the night...


 You're sure someone isn't just messing with you?  Is your house built on an old Indian graveyard?


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Aonarch said:


> Two mornings in a row my passenger window magically rolled itself down in the middle of the night...


 stop farting in the car and maybe it would not want to automatically air it self out!!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

TragicallyHip said:


> You're sure someone isn't just messing with you?  Is your house built on an old Indian graveyard?


 Positive. My MKVI GTI did that once. 



UnitedGTI. said:


> stop farting in the car and maybe it would not want to automatically air it self out!!


 Truth.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn, that's kinda scary


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

vdub10golf said:


> Damn, that's kinda scary


 Yup I have my windows taped up... Not fun.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Spoke with VWoA, seeing about getting me in a JSW TDI 6MT.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> Spoke with VWoA, seeing about getting me in a JSW TDI 6MT.


 No Golf R or TTRS  

BOT - That's good news, hope they follow through with it....


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Spoke with VWoA, seeing about getting me in a JSW TDI 6MT.


 What you should have gotten in the first place. :heart: JSW!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Hufeisen said:


> No Golf R or TTRS
> 
> BOT - That's good news, hope they follow through with it....


 Not going to be that guy... On the phone I was like look I've been driving VW's for many years. I love VW and I want to keep loving VWs, however I currently have one with temporary tags still on the back and plastic duct taped over my windows. They asked me what damages do you want? I said nothing except getting into another VW, but not a Beetle. JSW TDI. 




dubb34r said:


> What you should have gotten in the first place. :heart: JSW!


 I know, I know!


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Good luck buddy!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I love my JSW 


BUT! 
Now that it's paid off I'm thinking about buying a beetle in a few months when I have a better down payment. I was on the list for the Golf R and had $1k down already, but when it came in I drove it and was not impressed. Well not 35k impressed so my buddy bought it instead. Now I want to wait for a beetle R (which will never happen) or the beetle convertible turbo which was supposed to launch in the spring and now has been pushed back until late summer early fall. With all the problems surrounding the little car I might scrap this idea all together this will be a weekend toy my JSW will still be my dd. I'm going to wait and see hopefully quality gets better.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> Good luck buddy!





Jedidub said:


> I love my JSW
> 
> 
> BUT!
> Now that it's paid off I'm thinking about buying a beetle in a few months when I have a better down payment. I was on the list for the Golf R and had $1k down already, but when it came in I drove it and was not impressed. Well not 35k impressed so my buddy bought it instead. Now I want to wait for a beetle R (which will never happen) or the beetle convertible turbo which was supposed to launch in the spring and now has been pushed back until late summer early fall. With all the problems surrounding the little car I might scrap this idea all together this will be a weekend toy my JSW will still be my dd. I'm going to wait and see hopefully quality gets better.


 Beetle is cheaper inside than the Golf platform, hard plastics. Looks great, but I am very concerned with reliability. Right now VW cannot tell me when they can fix my windows. Tomorrow I will hear from a case manager and I basically am going to insist on being put in a different model, or else I will have to go through lemon law, which I am sure hurts VW's reliability rating.


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

I spoke to the RCM's assistant yesterday. They offered me 1 payment or a $1500 voucher towards a new or used VW. 

Today I called them back and declined the offer and informed them I will continue on with the Lemon Law procedure. Under the Lemon Law they would have to replace the vehicle or refund the purchase price. If I had taken them up on their offer, I would have lost a few thousand in trade. I am not willing to do that. 

Much like you, I love VW. I want to stay in the VW family...just not in a beetle.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Good to know, I'm waiting on a RCM's callback myself, also going to play up that this is my 3rd new VW and would love to stay in the family. Though as much as I love the Beetle on the the outside, it's build quality and what it's inside, that's not so great. Going to see if they can put me into a comparably-equipped GTI.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Almostirish said:


> I spoke to the RCM's assistant yesterday. They offered me 1 payment or a $1500 voucher towards a new or used VW.
> 
> Today I called them back and declined the offer and informed them I will continue on with the Lemon Law procedure. Under the Lemon Law they would have to replace the vehicle or refund the purchase price. If I had taken them up on their offer, I would have lost a few thousand in trade. I am not willing to do that.
> 
> Much like you, I love VW. I want to stay in the VW family...just not in a beetle.


 I probably will have to do the same thing, we will see what they can offer me. 



sonic_va said:


> Good to know, I'm waiting on a RCM's callback myself, also going to play up that this is my 3rd new VW and would love to stay in the family. Though as much as I love the Beetle on the the outside, it's build quality and what it's inside, that's not so great. Going to see if they can put me into a comparably-equipped GTI.


 This is my 9th brand new VW, so they better accommodate me! :laugh:


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Damn....got me beat by a long shot!:thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Damn....got me beat by a long shot!:thumbup:


It is crazy to see all of these cases of people trying to get out of their Beetles for the same reasons. Hopefully this will strengthen my case.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

So, just got off the phone with the RCS guy. He claims I have to talk to VW Credit to move out of my lease into another car. Best I got was that same $1,500 voucher (which he said wouldn't even cover the early lease turn in fees after 6 months of having the car).


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> So, just got off the phone with the RCS guy. He claims I have to talk to VW Credit to move out of my lease into another car. Best I got was that same $1,500 voucher (which he said wouldn't even cover the early lease turn in fees after 6 months of having the car).


Bogus... So you would have to pay fees? 

Lemon law.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> Bogus... So you would have to pay fees?
> 
> Lemon law.


Pretty much. :thumbdown:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Pretty much. :thumbdown:


Also I assume they would not refund me the dealer fees, tax, tag, title, etc? The $1500 would not cover that if I had to purchase another vehicle.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Weird treatment by my regional case manager. She will not speak to me until the end of business today... I called fifteen minutes before and was told sorry she does not HAVE to speak to you until the end of business today... Weird.

EDIT: Update... I guess?

I was just called by VWoA, not the case manager. Basically a clerk who told me we didn't get all the information that we wanted from your dealer in time, we will call you by end of business tomorrow. I tried to keep her on the line with basic questions, but she wasn't having it. 

I asked what steps they were taking and her answer was we are trying to see what you dealer did to diagnosis and repair your car. I politely responded I have all of the work order receipts they followed the TSB and then replaced the motor, pretty simple. This still doesn't help me out.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Sounds about the same stuff that was discussed with my rep. They kept focusing on the hatch area rattle I complained about, but glazed over my number one item in my email, the 4 trips to the dealer for the window. Dude was friendly enough...but I didn't get the answers I wanted out of him.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Ugh. I'm betting VW is trying to cover their rear. I'm also betting they are trying to find out if your dealer was/is doing everything right and truly repairing it properly. VW has to be frustrated by all this as they want all this to stay out of the legal systems. 

I wouldn't be surprised if you continue to get the cold shoulder from your dealer, the Regional, and VW itself since you've now taken this out of their hands. You just want a working car and your dealership can't seem to make this happen.* Best of luck, I'm sad to see you had to go to these measures. 

*I have no idea what dealership you are working with, but many times I've seen on these forums that these types of issues do not have to do with the car itself, but with the thoroughness and knowledge of the dealership. I personally had small issues with my current GLI and with my 98 Beetle that my closest dealer always took 2 to 3 visits to fix. I switched dealers to one not anywhere near my house and guess what? They fix my car right on the first time everytime.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I haven't been quick to blame the dealership since my issues seem to be the same issues many are experiencing (thank you Vortex for helping me discover that). Oh, and sorry to hijack your thread Aonarch...but hopefully the info is helping each other and any others that may be in the same boat. :beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Ugh. I'm betting VW is trying to cover their rear. I'm also betting they are trying to find out if your dealer was/is doing everything right and truly repairing it properly. VW has to be frustrated by all this as they want all this to stay out of the legal systems.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you continue to get the cold shoulder from your dealer, the Regional, and VW itself since you've now taken this out of their hands. You just want a working car and your dealership can't seem to make this happen.* Best of luck, I'm sad to see you had to go to these measures.
> 
> *I have no idea what dealership you are working with, but many times I've seen on these forums that these types of issues do not have to do with the car itself, but with the thoroughness and knowledge of the dealership. I personally had small issues with my current GLI and with my 98 Beetle that my closest dealer always took 2 to 3 visits to fix. I switched dealers to one not anywhere near my house and guess what? They fix my car right on the first time everytime.


Best dealer in my area. Their issue is they can't get the parts they need to fix it, meanwhile corporate gives them stupid fixes that only made my problem worse. At first it was livable, then I got the tsb, made it worse. Then I got the new motor, made it way, way worse. Now my windows are possessed, scratched, and I have tons of rattles coming from the door cards. 

My main concern is they know I need one more repair attempt until my lemon law kicks in. They however cannot tell me when that repair attempt will occur, but once it does I am allowed to legally send them a final notice, which allows only 7 days (Not business days, either). 

I guess I will have to wait till tomorrow and hear from them, if they still can't give me a repair time/ date; I will be forced to contact a state provided lemon law arbitrator, who will not be as nice as I am being. 



sonic_va said:


> I haven't been quick to blame the dealership since my issues seem to be the same issues many are experiencing (thank you Vortex for helping me discover that). Oh, and sorry to hijack your thread Aonarch...but hopefully the info is helping each other and any others that may be in the same boat. :beer:


No, it is helping tremendously.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Mar 28, 2012)

VAG has just announced that the engineers have determined the best resolution for the chronic window issue.

Please feel free to contact your local dealer to get the kit installed.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

99_XC600 said:


> VAG has just announced that the engineers have determined the best resolution for the chronic window issue.
> 
> Please feel free to contact your local dealer to get the kit installed.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

99_XC600 said:


> VAG has just announced that the engineers have determined the best resolution for the chronic window issue.
> 
> Please feel free to contact your local dealer to get the kit installed.


Actually, VW will begin to offer hand cranks as "mandatory" accessories on B12 beginning next month. 

:laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Actually, VW will begin to offer hand cranks as "mandatory" accessories on B12 beginning next month.
> 
> :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

*Yes!! There is hope!!!*

I sent an email to the dealer earlier this week inquring about a Passat. Today on my break, I received a call from the salesman that sold me my Beetle. I told him the issues I've been having w/ the Beetle and how unhappy I was with the vehicle. He told me to call VWoA and have the $1500 voucher reinstated and he would see what he could for me.

We made a couple of calls back and forth just to find out some basic information. He said "I"m sorry for the issues you've had, but if you buy a car from us, we want you to be absolutely happy with our car." 

As of 9 PM I'm an owner of a 5 mile 2012 Passat SE. I have the same term financing and same payment as I did w/ the Beetle. I am truly amazed with VW of Orange Park. I've never dealt w/ a dealer that would do that for a customer.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for your update AlmostIrish! I was actually contemplating talking to my salesperson and seeing where it went. I hadn't though because a random salesperson I talked to at the dealership wasn't really willing to work with me.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Almostirish said:


> I sent an email to the dealer earlier this week inquring about a Passat. Today on my break, I received a call from the salesman that sold me my Beetle. I told him the issues I've been having w/ the Beetle and how unhappy I was with the vehicle. He told me to call VWoA and have the $1500 voucher reinstated and he would see what he could for me.
> 
> We made a couple of calls back and forth just to find out some basic information. He said "I"m sorry for the issues you've had, but if you buy a car from us, we want you to be absolutely happy with our car."
> 
> As of 9 PM I'm an owner of a 5 mile 2012 Passat SE. I have the same term financing and same payment as I did w/ the Beetle. I am truly amazed with VW of Orange Park. I've never dealt w/ a dealer that would do that for a customer.


Congrats! :thumbup: I love the new Passats, especially since I am from Chattavegas. 



sonic_va said:


> Thanks for your update AlmostIrish! I was actually contemplating talking to my salesperson and seeing where it went. I hadn't though because a random salesperson I talked to at the dealership wasn't really willing to work with me.


I already have a replacement vehicle picked out as well. 2012 Jetta Sportwagen. My salesman is waiting for VWoA to give me the voucher. :laugh:


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> Congrats! :thumbup: I love the new Passats, especially since I am from Chattavegas.
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a replacement vehicle picked out as well. 2012 Jetta Sportwagen. My salesman is waiting for VWoA to give me the voucher. :laugh:


I have a vehicle picked out, but I don't think I'm anywhere near the process of getting it. Back to the GTI, a 2012 4-door DSG with sun & nav.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> I have a vehicle picked out, but I don't think I'm anywhere near the process of getting it. Back to the GTI, a 2012 4-door DSG with sun & nav.


I traded my GTI in and damn I wish I kept it. It is still on my dealers lot... but I would take a hit if I did that move.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Finally my case manager called me... but nothing. She is still waiting to hear from my service manager?! I asked what exactly they were doing to fix the issue and she told me that she does not want to give me any incorrect info and that is that.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

OH MY ****ING GOD. I went to a notoriously ****ty, ****ty dealer today to look at a '10 Eos 2.0T 6MT. Walk in no one gives a ****. Go to the receptionist, on a personal phone call on her cell phone. Stand there and wait. She goes hold on hold on I need to talk to this guy, asks me how she can help me. I say I need to talk to a salesman. Ok I'll grab you one... Grabs me this indian lady (No racism intended)... I mean indian lady, she cannot under stand my english I cannot understand hers. OMG. 

Que Awkward introduction

Me: I AM HERE TO LOOK AT THE 2010 EOS WITH A MANUAL! 
Her: Yes
Me: Can you point it out to me so I can look at it?
Her: Yes.

Ackward pause... ... ...

Me: The white 2010 Eos with a manual, stick transmission?
Her: Oh the white one?
Me: Yes the white one with a manual.
Her: Oh the white one with a manual. Does it have 28 miles?
Me: What? 
Her: Oh come with me. Leads me to her office. 
Me: No I just need some one to point out where it is on the lot so I can look at it to make sure it is in good condition.
Her: Oh yes.
Me: ... .... .... .... .... .... 

She grabs the keys. And then leads me through the service bay.

Thinking to my self: Oh it is in service right now.

She then goes through some doors and we wind up on the side of the building... We could have easily just gone through the front door and walked a few feet, but no. She had to lead us through the maze.

She: She then opens the trunk and goes oh yeah it has floor mats. 
Me: Wow... that is nice. 

I then ask her for the keys and take a look. It is beat up. Dirty as ****, crap stuffed in the back, the shifter knob is brown from maybe hand lotion? Base model, yuck. 59,000 miles and it is a 2009. Same stock number they somehow just completely misadvertised it.

Me: Thanks for showing us the car, but it is too hot and I will come back when it is cooler.

She then tries a weak attempt at selling me the car.

I tell her oh no I just bought a 2012 Beetle three weeks ago. Unfortunately it is broken and VWoA is buying it back. I describe my situation as slowly and throughly as I can. 

She: We can change cars for you. 

Me: No you can't. VWoA will send me a voucher and there will be no dealer involvement, I just need to find the car I want. 

She: You can swap cars here.

Me: What do you mean, trade my car in?

She: Yes you can trade you car in.

Me, pissed off: Listen I just bought a car. It is broken why the hell would I trade it in to you guys and loose thousands of dollars, when VWoA will just buy it back from me and write me a check for it???!

I then walk away. 

Gossett VW in Alpheretta, GA.

Literally the worst VW dealer I have ever been to, all of the local Atlanta crowd agrees.


/Rant

I am not mad or upset, just amused at how terrible this dealership is.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

That place is a joke. Always has been.


----------



## chanagram (Jun 3, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> I am not mad or upset, just amused at how terrible this dealership is.


Him: Yes.

 I hope VWoA comes through for you soon. I'm now officially too worried about glitches to get a Beetle. I'll wait until the next generation rolls out and give it a few months.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> That place is a joke. Always has been.


Such a joke. 



chanagram said:


> Him: Yes.
> 
> I hope VWoA comes through for you soon. I'm now officially too worried about glitches to get a Beetle. I'll wait until the next generation rolls out and give it a few months.


Waiting for the second year is always the better bet. :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Random encounter.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Plat Grey looks classic on the B12.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Plat Grey looks classic on the B12.


Definitely a good color.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Went on a 200 mile trip in the Beetle today... Extremely disappointed.

My drivers seat and my door panel creak and squeak. 

My selt belt warning light randomly kept coming on beeping... Super annoying. Absolutely nothing in the interior of my car minus my own person. 

The deck lid in the rear kept squeaking. 

Window noise above 70 mph.

A/C issues. Basically sometimes if I set it in-between feet and chest it doesn't blow hard, so I have to turn it 360 until it does.

Same old window issues.

Rough ride on ok highway, due to the rear beam.

Engaging reverse is never certain, sometimes it even makes a very loud clunk. 

This thing is a huge POS.

I am trying to stay positive, so yesterday I spent 4 hours detailing it by hand.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Watch out for the dealer leaving your shipping blocks on and your access panels loose.


Well... whatta'ya'know, I just checked mine and they left the rubber block on my driver-side coil-over. Should I also check the rear shocks or is that just a front suspension thing?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

the beet said:


> Well... whatta'ya'know, I just checked mine and they left the rubber block on my driver-side coil-over. Should I also check the rear shocks or is that just a front suspension thing?


Just the front.

That is messed up.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

I keep watching your thread hoping for some good news about the car and more importantly your situation is solved in the best possible manner. Maybe I am a bit naive in my thoughts, but I really thought VW would be able to bring the Beetle to the market without major issues.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Went on a 200 mile trip in the Beetle today... Extremely disappointed.
> 
> My drivers seat and my door panel creak and squeak.
> 
> ...



Not sure if 2012 beetle or mk4 gti :laugh:

Sorry bud


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Hufeisen said:


> I keep watching your thread hoping for some good news about the car and more importantly your situation is solved in the best possible manner. Maybe I am a bit naive in my thoughts, but I really thought VW would be able to bring the Beetle to the market without major issues.


I know. Plus I have a late build date 03/12... I would expect all the issues to have been worked out by then. 



shankys_14 said:


> Not sure if 2012 beetle or mk4 gti :laugh:
> 
> Sorry bud


:laugh:

My MKIV was fine!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> Went on a 200 mile trip in the Beetle today... Extremely disappointed.
> 
> My drivers seat and my *door panel creak and squeak*.
> 
> ...


Mini Coopers have the similar problem with rattles and squeaking body panels, especially the convertible due to increased body flex. A few owners have removed the panels, dashboards and used Durapore tape on all mating surfaces. Problem solved.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Aonarch - I'm trying to stay positive too. Other things in life are keeping much to busy to pursue any more action with the Beetle at the moment. My window has actually been working 99% of the time since the last service visit (just jinxed myself)...but that rattle/thunk in the rear half of the car is annoying to the bone, and frankly embarrassing when I have others in my "new" car. Oh, and I'm with you on the wind noise, that was the first thing I noticed after coming from what seems now, a much more refined 2010 GTI. :thumbdown:

That being said, I still loved the fact a guy in a Porsche Panamera was giving the Turbo the once over while stuck in traffic today and giving me a thumbs up. :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Aonarch - I'm trying to stay positive too. Other things in life are keeping much to busy to pursue any more action with the Beetle at the moment. My window has actually been working 99% of the time since the last service visit (just jinxed myself)...but that rattle/thunk in the rear half of the car is annoying to the bone, and frankly embarrassing when I have others in my "new" car. Oh, and I'm with you on the wind noise, that was the first thing I noticed after coming from what seems now, a much more refined 2010 GTI. :thumbdown:
> 
> That being said, I still loved the fact a guy in a Porsche Panamera was giving the Turbo the once over while stuck in traffic today and giving me a thumbs up. :thumbup:


Lol nice. Yeah this is embarassing. I took a co-worker to lunch and creak, rattle, wind noise, windows didn't roll up... I just sighed.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Just spoke with my service adviser. As some have already pointed out. VW's cure to the window issue is to simply not use your windows, or each time you use your windows to reset the motors. So he told me we cannot fix your windows... :banghead: :banghead:

WTF

I will definitely be calling my attorney on this one. Power windows are a standard feature of the vehicle, and should work properly.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

:what: wow, good luck with that mess.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

ib4jsw


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Just spoke with my service adviser. As some have already pointed out. VW's cure to the window issue is to simply not use your windows, or each time you use your windows to reset the motors. So he told me we cannot fix your windows... :banghead: :banghead:
> 
> WTF
> 
> I will definitely be calling my attorney on this one. Power windows are a standard feature of the vehicle, and should work properly.


That's insane, I can't believe how stupid Volkswagen is being with this issue. Such a small issue that an easy fix could be to just disable and stop putting Pinch Protection on these. I actually got pretty aggravated last night because I was in a shady neighborhood at an ATM and really didn't want to get mugged because my damn window wouldn't go up pulling out of the bank with all that cash on me...haha. But I guess I could just not use my windows :what:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> :what: wow, good luck with that mess.


:thumbup:



RU1NED said:


> ib4jsw


:thumbup:



vdub10golf said:


> That's insane, I can't believe how stupid Volkswagen is being with this issue. Such a small issue that an easy fix could be to just disable and stop putting Pinch Protection on these. I actually got pretty aggravated last night because I was in a shady neighborhood at an ATM and really didn't want to get mugged because my damn window wouldn't go up pulling out of the bank with all that cash on me...haha. But I guess I could just not use my windows :what:


Just drafted a letter to the State Prosecutor for the Governor's Consumer Protection department. Sent them the formal complaint letter and copies of all my service records. It will take them about 2-4 weeks with the holiday to sort all this mess out.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> I know. Plus I have a late build date 03/12... I would expect all the issues to have been worked out by then.


Aonarch, 

I am sorry to hear you are having so many issues with your Beetle. Mine is an earlier build: 7/11 (if I can assume the date inside the driver's side door is correct). Yet, other than the window issues, have not had very many problems w/mine. 

Guess it's the luck of the draw...

Please keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

the beet said:


> Aonarch,
> 
> I am sorry to hear you are having so many issues with your Beetle. Mine is an earlier build: 7/11 (if I can assume the date inside the driver's side door is correct). Yet, other than the window issues, have not had very many problems w/mine.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Final repair attempt is today.

Does anyone else's drivers seat squeak and creak? I am 6'2" 180 lbs, so not a huge guy.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

No seat creaking and I'm about the same build. My window has been working pretty flawlessly, but man, that rear hatch rattle gets a little more annoying everyday. :banghead:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> No seat creaking and I'm about the same build. My window has been working pretty flawlessly, but man, that rear hatch rattle gets a little more annoying everyday. :banghead:


My seat just started squeaking about a week ago. My rear hatch is getting louder as well. They hatch started out making noises on OK roads (Not great or good), but now it is becoming more trouble-some. My window has been working a lot better randomly. However, I say that and boom one time it will really fight me to go back up. I'd say it is now a 20% of the time issue, but sometimes it is really bad.

Oh also my glove box was molded incorrectly. It does not line up at all, reminds me of a Ford Ranger.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, my hatch will rattle on some of the smoothest roads around. :screwy: Did I ever tell you that I have a cloth armrest on my driver's side door when my car's interior is leather? :facepalm:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Yeah, my hatch will rattle on some of the smoothest roads around. :screwy: Did I ever tell you that I have a cloth armrest on my driver's side door when my car's interior is leather? :facepalm:


That is really bad. Not only did it miss quality control at the factory, but it missed the dealers PDI as well.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Alright the list of current problems as of 06Jul2012:



Driver's window
Driver's door panel
Passenger's window
Driver's seat creaking
Hatch cover rattling
Trim piece above cluster needs replacement
Fasten seat belt light flashes and chimes
Horn only works sometimes
Wind noise
Occasional A/C position hickup
Engaging reverse gives a clunk
Glove box does not line up


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Alright the list of current problems as of 06Jul2012:


So of the above, 3 are what I would call major issues - fasten belt, horn, reverse. 
FYI, the horn only works when the ignition is on, but I'm assuming you are aware of that... more for the edification of others. Windows are a "known issue", that I think was exacerbated by a botched dealer repair attempt. 

But anyhow, 3 major issues is a lot, and that, coupled with the other minor annoyances, I can see why you want to lemon this car. Maybe it was built on the Tuesday following the March long weekend in Mexico? I donno. Tragic, really, as I absolutely love mine. I do hope that you get everything worked out, one way or another. At least it hasn't put you off VWs entirely 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

*In Texas*

7 days new:

Driver Window Problem: Check
Center Arm Rest: Squeaks when you rest your arm on it
Driver Door Panel: random little tapping
Rear Hatch: Occasionally hear something. have not determined it is the hatch or the cover that does it
A/C: Not sure if this is placebo (crazyness on my part) of other issues but it sometimes seems like the air volume coming out goes harder and then not as much...

And then I think am I hunting for issues from reading to much... But the window is nuts...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

kballard72 said:


> 7 days new:
> 
> Driver Window Problem: Check
> Center Arm Rest: Squeaks when you rest your arm on it
> ...


I have that issue. On mixed setting chest and feet, it is never the same. Sometimes it even only blows on one or the other (chest or feet). I then have to move the knob until it engages again.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

TragicallyHip said:


> So of the above, 3 are what I would call major issues - fasten belt, horn, reverse.
> FYI, the horn only works when the ignition is on, but I'm assuming you are aware of that... more for the edification of others. Windows are a "known issue", that I think was exacerbated by a botched dealer repair attempt.
> 
> But anyhow, 3 major issues is a lot, and that, coupled with the other minor annoyances, I can see why you want to lemon this car. Maybe it was built on the Tuesday following the March long weekend in Mexico? I donno. Tragic, really, as I absolutely love mine. I do hope that you get everything worked out, one way or another. At least it hasn't put you off VWs entirely
> ...


 On a three week old vehicle all of those are completely unacceptable. Then coupled with my dealer and VWoA issues, it is a nightmare.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

kballard72 said:


> 7 days new:
> 
> Driver Window Problem: Check
> *Center Arm Rest: Squeaks when you rest your arm on it*
> ...


*Center Arm Rest: Squeaks when you rest your arm on it*

-VWOA's Official fix! dont rest your arm on it :laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

UnitedGTI. said:


> *Center Arm Rest: Squeaks when you rest your arm on it*
> 
> -VWOA's Official fix! dont rest your arm on it :laugh:


Too soon. Too soon. 


Sent from my iPhone 7GS.


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow...I'm really surprised the don't have a resolution for you yet.  I hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

At the dealer. More drama service advisor says no there is no fix we are not going to touch your windows. I said well that isn't what VWoA told me... I called them up they confirmed that yes they need to perform the repair.... How is it this difficult? Is it too much to ask for working power windows?

The SA asked me if I had been through arbitration before. I said yes. His reply was well it never works out. Ok.... Regardless I am being nothing but nice, polite, and respectful to everyone I've dealt with thus far. I have contacted my state prosecutor and they are working on my case.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Update:

Yesterday I had to call VWoA, while at my dealer for service. VWoA said wait your SA said what?! OhhhKKKK. We will call them right now. I am now in a Chrysler 300 loaner indefinitely. Better than a Kia, but damn is it one of the worst cars I've driven in a long time. I had no idea they only have three models right now the 200, 300, and the Town and Country. Dying company is dying. Last time I had a loaner they stuck me in a Chevy 2500 diesel. Lol they ran out of cars completely and had to get one of their industrial rentals. Gas mileage sucked but that thing was boss. 

Glad they are taking me seriously.


----------



## 81RabbitDieselTruck (Feb 23, 2012)

*300 opinions*

At least the 300 looks pretty good...A huge step above from previous generation IMHO. Did you get the 8 speed auto? I was pretty impressed with how smooth that trans is. Definitely not the driving experience of a Beetle but at least the windows propably worked and the interior is very quiet.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

nice shoes... 

At least your not wearing them with socks like some German tourist...  

Last time I had mine in they gave me a Jetta (not very impressive). I like the Beetle much better.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

See you didn't luck out like I did with a CC loaner...though that almost didn't happen. Dealership was close to putting me into a Routan until I gave them the WTF look.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Chrysler 300 - bad ???

I thought it uses suspension from the last generation Mercedes E and S classes. How would you describe how it handles / rides?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

81RabbitDieselTruck said:


> At least the 300 looks pretty good...A huge step above from previous generation IMHO. Did you get the 8 speed auto? I was pretty impressed with how smooth that trans is. Definitely not the driving experience of a Beetle but at least the windows propably worked and the interior is very quiet.


5 speed auto. 



the beet said:


> nice shoes...
> 
> At least your not wearing them with socks like some German tourist...
> 
> Last time I had mine in they gave me a Jetta (not very impressive). I like the Beetle much better.


Yup some dealerships give people Jetta S with the 2.0. I would complain. 



sonic_va said:


> See you didn't luck out like I did with a CC loaner...though that almost didn't happen. Dealership was close to putting me into a Routan until I gave them the WTF look.


I used to own a CC, not my favorite car in the line-up, but I'd take it over the 300. 



Cadenza_7o said:


> Chrysler 300 - bad ???
> 
> I thought it uses suspension from the last generation Mercedes E and S classes. How would you describe how it handles / rides?


The steering is awful. Handling/ ride is good. The seats are designed for fat Americans though.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Hatch Cover Rattling*

Admittedly I did not read the full issues about the hatch rattle... But this part is pretty common with hatched vehicles. 

I noticed the two adjustments points on each side of the hatch where you can raise and lower the little stopper feet. Pop the covers and its a TORX head, I would go with the bicycling rule of little adjustments net big results. I adjusted mine a could of notches this morning to snug up the lid inside the lock and see if this helps the occasional thump I hear....

As far as rattles. Cars squeek. It's plastic against plastic. Yeah they should not, but if it goes back to VW for every squeek, I'll never get to drive it... If you can locate the offending panel... slide a piece of sticky backed velcro, the fuzzy side under it. Black interior, black velcro, no see, problem gone... the velcro buffers the rubbing. 

Yes all frustrating, in the case of this thread very frustrating for the owner. Folks with a shorter list, just some ideas, as VW's dealerships are not on every corner like ford or chevy.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

kballard72 said:


> Admittedly I did not read the full issues about the hatch rattle... But this part is pretty common with hatched vehicles.
> 
> I noticed the two adjustments points on each side of the hatch where you can raise and lower the little stopper feet. Pop the covers and its a TORX head, I would go with the bicycling rule of little adjustments net big results. I adjusted mine a could of notches this morning to snug up the lid inside the lock and see if this helps the occasional thump I hear....
> 
> ...


I've owned VW's for over a decade all new, and I've been on the Vortex since 2001. I could fix most of these issues, but it is important that I have the dealer attempt them first since the car is still new, that helps my case. I am pretty sure my long list of issues is the only reason VW is attempting to fix my windows. Originally they just told me oh well we don't have a fix right now. Then I sent them my master list of 14 individual defects and poof like that they are trying to fix all of them.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

kballard72 said:


> Admittedly I did not read the full issues about the hatch rattle... But this part is pretty common with hatched vehicles..


Though I have experienced the windows issues, I have had no hatch rattle, wind noise, squeaks, or any other noise issues.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

the beet said:


> Though I have experienced the windows issues, I have had no hatch rattle, wind noise, squeaks, or any other noise issues.


How many miles are on your Beetle?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> How many miles are on your Beetle?


Somewhere between 15 and 20K. I'm in my office, so I can't check to get exact.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

the beet said:


> Somewhere between 15 and 20K. I'm in my office, so I can't check to get exact.


Oh wow so yours is holding up nicely.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

My case manager called, she spoke to me for 34 seconds including hello/ good bye ritual. No new information at this time. We will call you back tomorrow.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Oh wow so yours is holding up nicely.


Just checked. 16,579 to be exact. Never a rattle or a squeak, and never experienced on any of my previous Beetles. Like I stated, some people may have bad experiences with their VWs and that may define for them that all VWs or Beetles are garbage. I know how this feels as my very first car was a Pontiac and was nothing but trouble. This was in the 1980's. At that time I vowed never to purchase another American made vehicle again. I have since changed my mind (also American made brands have worked harder to earn their reputation). Perhaps VW needs to do the same...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

American vehicles have given me the most issues. I lemoned a 2011 Mustang.  God I loved that car, but Ford's service is appalling. 

BMW's have also given me some expensive repairs as well.

VW has been the most reliable brand for me, minus the Beetle. I've owned 9 VW's so that is impressive in my book.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> American vehicles have given me the most issues. I lemoned a 2011 Mustang.  God I loved that car, but Ford's service is appalling.
> 
> BMW's have also given me some expensive repairs as well.
> 
> VW has been the most reliable brand for me, minus the Beetle. I've owned 9 VW's so that is impressive in my book.


What was wrong with your Mustang? 

I'm considering it as well... V6 automatic.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Didn't realize the Beetle was out in Scotland.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Cadenza_7o said:


> What was wrong with your Mustang?
> 
> I'm considering it as well... V6 automatic.


I had the infamous transmission issue the 2011's suffered.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

RU1NED said:


> Didn't realize the Beetle was out in Scotland.


http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new/beetle-nf/home


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Except you don't live there.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

RU1NED said:


> Except you don't live there.


Yes my Vortex location is 100% factual... Who cares it is a joke. Off you go now.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Update:

The passenger seatbelt light came on when my service adviser was driving. VW has to send out an engineer to figure that one out.

Squeak from the rear was a bad clip. 

Driver's seat creek was from a clip that had popped off. 

Replaced my trim piece.

Driver's window.... VWoA is not going to repair it at this time, even though they said they would twice. 

Passenger window, they didn't find a problem.

Horn... Didn't find a problem.

Reverse gear, they noted it, but can't do anything unless it breaks. So if I have future issues it is noted that there was an initial issue with it. 

A/C adjuster, our system is manual, so they relubed everything.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Well it looks like the dealership is trying to make things right. The trim clip, seat clip, trim piece (what was that? I missed that issue), and A/C adjuster are all fixed now. That leaves the windows*, the horn, and the transmission. They've noted all issues and will address if they fail.

*As far as the windows, I think the key is they are not going to fix _at this time_ meaning a fix is coming, but they haven't figured out what the fix is. As you and others have posted, the initial 'fix' for the problem didn't work and in some cases it sounds like it caused additional issues (window scratches, noises inside doors when lowering windows), so rather than potentially cause more problems with a temporary fix, they'll wait until they have a real solution to the problem.

So, how are you feeling about all this? I can tell you that I was frustrated with my GLI back in 2006/7 when the dealership couldn't seem to fix my issues unless I took the car back two or three times. Once things started getting fixed properly and on one trip, then I felt much better about the car and still have it to this day. In fact, once my initial issues were ironed out, I've had next to no problems with the car.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Well it looks like the dealership is trying to make things right. The trim clip, seat clip, trim piece (*A few of my trim pieces had adhesive all over them*), and A/C adjuster are all fixed now. That leaves the windows*, the horn, and the transmission. They've noted all issues and will address if they fail.
> 
> *As far as the windows, I think the key is they are not going to fix _at this time_ meaning a fix is coming, but they haven't figured out what the fix is. As you and others have posted, the initial 'fix' for the problem didn't work and in some cases it sounds like it caused additional issues (window scratches, noises inside doors when lowering windows), so rather than potentially cause more problems with a temporary fix, they'll wait until they have a real solution to the problem.
> 
> So, how are you feeling about all this? I can tell you that I was frustrated with my GLI back in 2006/7 when the dealership couldn't seem to fix my issues unless I took the car back two or three times. Once things started getting fixed properly and on one trip, then I felt much better about the car and still have it to this day. In fact, once my initial issues were ironed out, I've had next to no problems with the car.


Since they are taking care of me I will probably go back to loving my Beetle. I was protecting my butt with filing for lemon law and contacting the State Prosecutor. As long as they continue to give me the time of the day I am satisfied. The level of service I am receiving is good enough, not to Lexus's standards, but way above others like Ford. The only reason I initally contacted VWoA was because my dealer would tell me oh we didn't find an issue, then the issue would arise on the drive home. It wasn't that the issue was some random intermittent problem. My concern is I assume the dealer tried it once or twice, it worked, and they said it was fine. 

One thing I have been scratching my head over is VWoA. The case manager will call me a the last possible second and speak for 10-30 seconds, and basically refuse to answer any of my questions. However, they were very effective at motivating my dealer to be pro-active, yet at the same time they told me twice they would repair the driver's window. 

I understand they do not have a fix for the window, my main concern is I was told twice by my case manager and by my assistant case manager that yes Gunther will repair your driver's window during your July 6th service appointment. I tell the service adviser and he scratches his head... they told me the exact opposite. I call VWoA again yes they need to replace those parts with the order parts, etc, etc, clear answer. Then to find out they didn't repair it... Massive communication issues between VWoA, Dealer, and me. I record and take notes of every communication I take part in. 

To keep it short, I can't wait to get my car back.

My horn never freaking works. I works maybe 5% of the time when I am home, yet the dealer keeps saying no issues. I have complained about it at four service visits now. You would think they would dig a bit deeper.


----------



## CJ_Beetle (Jul 9, 2012)

*Changed my mind...*

Well, based on all of the information I received, I changed my Turbo beetle order to a 2012 GTI. The reason is because I do not want to deal with all of the first model issues on a brand new vehicle. I know there are issues to be expected on any new vehicle but the GTI has been around a few years so hopefully most of the bugs have been worked out. Plus, I went to the dealership yesterday to get some answers to the questions about the beetle and the guy told me that they have a fix for the window problem and that my beetle I had ordered was just being built within the last day or so. Clearly he is thinking of the fix that did not work since there has been no information on a new fix. 
I'm sad because i love the look of the beetle but I'm also happy because the GTI was always my first choice before the B12 came along. I pick up my fully loaded, white GTI with DSG on Saturday! This is my first VW and my first brand new car since 1995 when I bought a bare bones honda civic. I hope VWoA gets those beetle issues resolved soon for you all.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> Since they are taking care of me I will probably go back to loving my Beetle. I was protecting my butt with filing for lemon law and contacting the State Prosecutor. As long as they continue to give me the time of the day I am satisfied. The level of service I am receiving is good enough, not to Lexus's standards, but way above others like Ford. The only reason I initally contacted VWoA was because my dealer would tell me oh we didn't find an issue, *then the issue would arise on the drive home*. It wasn't that the issue was some random intermittent problem. My concern is I assume the dealer tried it once or twice, it worked, and they said it was fine.


That sounds so much like the dealership I used to take my GLI to. They were very nice and professional, but they never fixed the car properly. I thought this was just how it was supposed to be, then my dad pointed me to another dealership. Night and day. If I hadn't known better I'd probably still be going back to my original dealer.



Aonarch said:


> One thing I have been scratching my head over is VWoA. The case manager will call me a the last possible second and speak for 10-30 seconds, and basically refuse to answer any of my questions. However, they were very effective at motivating my dealer to be pro-active, yet at the same time they told me twice they would repair the driver's window.
> 
> I understand they do not have a fix for the window, my main concern is I was told twice by my case manager and by my assistant case manager that yes Gunther will repair your driver's window during your July 6th service appointment. I tell the service adviser and he scratches his head... they told me the exact opposite. I call VWoA again yes they need to replace those parts with the order parts, etc, etc, clear answer. Then to find out they didn't repair it... Massive communication issues between VWoA, Dealer, and me. I record and take notes of every communication I take part in.


Do you think this could be due to the lemon-law stuff? They know they have to contact you at specific times to follow up, so they are doing their due diligence while trying desperately behind the scenes to get your car fixed. I'm sure the last thing they want is for this to be lemon'd, and they want to fix your car (especially since this has been so public here), but they're stuck between you, the law, and an independent dealer. Not a fun place to be.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

CJ_Beetle said:


> Well, based on all of the information I received, I changed my Turbo beetle order to a 2012 GTI. The reason is because I do not want to deal with all of the first model issues on a brand new vehicle. I know there are issues to be expected on any new vehicle but the GTI has been around a few years so hopefully most of the bugs have been worked out. Plus, I went to the dealership yesterday to get some answers to the questions about the beetle and the guy told me that they have a fix for the window problem and that my beetle I had ordered was just being built within the last day or so. Clearly he is thinking of the fix that did not work since there has been no information on a new fix.
> I'm sad because i love the look of the beetle but I'm also happy because the GTI was always my first choice before the B12 came along. I pick up my fully loaded, white GTI with DSG on Saturday! This is my first VW and my first brand new car since 1995 when I bought a bare bones honda civic. I hope VWoA gets those beetle issues resolved soon for you all.


I've owned... ready? Ready for it? Four (4) MKVI Golfs... 2 GTIs, 1 Golf 2.5L, and 1 TDI. I loved them all. 2010's/ early 2011's had minor issues like the dripping rear washer, but every issue has been ironed out. 



silverspeedbuggy said:


> That sounds so much like the dealership I used to take my GLI to. They were very nice and professional, but they never fixed the car properly. I thought this was just how it was supposed to be, then my dad pointed me to another dealership. Night and day. If I hadn't known better I'd probably still be going back to my original dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this could be due to the lemon-law stuff? They know they have to contact you at specific times to follow up, so they are doing their due diligence while trying desperately behind the scenes to get your car fixed. I'm sure the last thing they want is for this to be lemon'd, and they want to fix your car (especially since this has been so public here), but they're stuck between you, the law, and an independent dealer. *Not a fun place to be*.


Lol. Yup I did that on purpose. The power of the state is behind me as a consumer. :thumbup: I was pre-Law. *strokesmustacheandsipsbrandy

I will go to another dealer in a bit if Gunther strikes out on the little things like the horn. I live in the Mountains about 2-3 hours North of Atlanta, so going to another dealer is a massive undertaking.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> I will go to another dealer in a bit if Gunther strikes out on the little things like the horn. I live in the Mountains about 2-3 hours North of Atlanta, so going to another dealer is a massive undertaking.


Ugh. I thought I had it bad. Original dealer: 7 miles from home, 2 from work. New dealer: 30 miles from home, 23 from work, That's nothing compared to you!


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> Update:
> 
> Squeak from the rear was a bad clip.


bad clip in the rear...did they elaborate anymore on the location?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Ugh. I thought I had it bad. Original dealer: 7 miles from home, 2 from work. New dealer: 30 miles from home, 23 from work, That's nothing compared to you!


Plus the cost alone in gas is just another headache. I will need to ask VWoA to comp that. 



sonic_va said:


> bad clip in the rear...did they elaborate anymore on the location?


No, but I assume on the hatch plastic. Aka if you raise the hatch the plastic cover that is above your head.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> Plus the cost alone in gas is just another headache. I will need to ask VWoA to comp that.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I assume on the hatch plastic. Aka if you raise the hatch the plastic cover that is above your head.


Gotcha...thanks! Now that my window has been pretty normal, that thunk in the back is the only thing keeping me from fully loving the car.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Gotcha...thanks! Now that my window has been pretty normal, that thunk in the back is the only thing keeping me from fully loving the car.


:thumbup: Dead body?


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> :thumbup: Dead body?


:laugh:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

There's no problem with the trunk. The 'thoink' you're hearing just means your Beetle met up with the Juarez Mafia before it crossed the border. 

Now go look for that 20 kilo bag of hashish in the back...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Cadenza_7o said:


> There's no problem with the trunk. The 'thoink' you're hearing just means your Beetle met up with the Juarez Mafia before it crossed the border.
> 
> Now go look for that 20 kilo bag of hashish in the back...


I hope i get that thoink!


Sent from my iPhone 7GS.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

An uphappy update:

My Service Adviser just called saying my car is ready to be picked up. Ok, good. So I asked so everything is fixed? Service adviser, no, we are still waiting on some parts that we ordered to come in. Plus I know you are going through arbitration so you can just pick it up. 


Well why the hell would I pick it up if it hasn't been fixed yet? I call VWoA and they said we will give you a call by the close of business today, which for them is 6:30. My dealer closes at 5:30. So basically I am being forced to pick up my car without it being repaired, unless VWoA decides to call my before I need to leave to pick up my car, which is about 3pm. I highly doubt I will get a call in time. 

Then there is the issue of them "giving up" with his arbitration remark. Have you guys received a final repair notice? No. I didn't think so, so I obviously am not going through arbitration at this time... Now I might just have to and sue for damages.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> An uphappy update:
> 
> My Service Adviser just called saying my car is ready to be picked up. Ok, good. So I asked so everything is fixed? Service adviser, no, we are still waiting on some parts that we ordered to come in. Plus I know you are going through arbitration so you can just pick it up.
> 
> ...


Leave the car there until it's repaired.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

99_XC600 said:


> Leave the car there until it's repaired.


+1

What are the possible ramifications of not picking up the car?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

99_XC600 said:


> Leave the car there until it's repaired.





Hufeisen said:


> +1
> 
> What are the possible ramifications of not picking up the car?


Being charged for the rental. I called VWoA and they said it is up to your dealer. I call my dealer and they said well... actually it is up to VWoA, which I agree on. So the service adviser says go ahead and pick it up, it isn't our call. Basically it was a 50/50. If I waited for VWoA to call me the dealer would be closed and I couldn't pick up my car, so if VWoA said no you need to pick up your car I would be charged for a day, my rental is the most expensive car that this Enterprise has. If I was in a Jetta loaner I would tell them to keep the car, but sadly I was in a Enterprise rental with my credit card on file. So they did not touch my driver's window.... After a huge week long battle of constant yes we will, no they said don't, yes we will, no they said no, yes your dealer will fix the window, no there isn't a fix yet, no, no, yes, no. Bottom line my window is barely operational. At the dealer to day I rolled it down and up once... Boom fail, it goes down, tried without auto up, goes down doesn't register the button sometimes, doesn't seat all the way in the frame. They also didn't touch my passenger window, they said we couldn't get it to malfunction. 

le sigh

I am about to trade this in. I got it for $3k off so I bet you I could get out of it pretty easily, plus if I get VWoA to give me damages I might be ok.

I found this in my backseat, no idea where it goes. Ebay.de says it is a New Beetle center console trim. PN# 5c1863045b



















Of course they didn't fill my tank and drove my car for a week, of course...


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

The saga will soon end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

RU1NED said:


> The saga will soon end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really.


----------



## 2011VWTDI (Jul 24, 2011)

trade that junk with 2013 cc manual, cand white, two tone interior......


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

2011VWTDI said:


> trade that junk with 2013 cc manual, cand white, two tone interior......


I had a CC and I did not like it. It is just a stretched out B6 Passat, the steering sucks, long FWD wheelbase, and the seats suck.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Never satisfied.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

That trim piece goes on the passenger side of the center console up front in the footwell.



Aonarch said:


> Being charged for the rental. I called VWoA and they said it is up to your dealer. I call my dealer and they said well... actually it is up to VWoA, which I agree on. So the service adviser says go ahead and pick it up, it isn't our call. Basically it was a 50/50. If I waited for VWoA to call me the dealer would be closed and I couldn't pick up my car, so if VWoA said no you need to pick up your car I would be charged for a day, my rental is the most expensive car that this Enterprise has. If I was in a Jetta loaner I would tell them to keep the car, but sadly I was in a Enterprise rental with my credit card on file. So they did not touch my driver's window.... After a huge week long battle of constant yes we will, no they said don't, yes we will, no they said no, yes your dealer will fix the window, no there isn't a fix yet, no, no, yes, no. Bottom line my window is barely operational. At the dealer to day I rolled it down and up once... Boom fail, it goes down, tried without auto up, goes down doesn't register the button sometimes, doesn't seat all the way in the frame. They also didn't touch my passenger window, they said we couldn't get it to malfunction.
> 
> le sigh
> 
> ...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jwcardy said:


> That trim piece goes on the passenger side of the center console up front in the footwell.


:thumbup: Thanks. I finally found where it went and you are 100% correct.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

RU1NED said:


> Never satisfied.


I don't think he's being out of line or difficult. They drive the car the whole time, they should put fuel in. They take my car to fix the problem, they should at LEAST attempt to fix it. 

VW is completely out of line with how they are handling this issue and its a disgrace to positive reputation they have built up in the past.

I can honestly say, this is our 1st VW and last. I will never touch another one again... This is the problem they are causing, they got the 1 time 1 shot sell with us but they will lose the repetitive business we give. We get new cars ever 3 years or so and VW just lost out on that. Not that my sale bothers them but over time with enough people, they will see what a big mistake they made.

JOe


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I am a long time VW owner and I also have been shaken off VW with their customer service. It seems like it has been getting worse over the past few years.

No one beats Ford though... Wow they lost me for life, which is a bummer because I want another Mustang.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> I am a long time VW owner and I also have been shaken off VW with their customer service. It seems like it has been getting worse over the past few years.
> 
> No one beats Ford though... Wow they lost me for life, which is a bummer because I want another Mustang.


That doesn't sound good about Ford. I thought they shaped up and am considering a Mustang as well. Is it the quality of the car or the dealer service... or both?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Cadenza_7o said:


> That doesn't sound good about Ford. I thought they shaped up and am considering a Mustang as well. Is it the quality of the car or the dealer service... or both?


I had one of the first 2011's (The new one) and I was plagued by the transmission problem before Ford went under fire by the media. I was treated like pure garbage by 4 dealers and one even claimed that I was drag racing... Stereotype, yes all Mustang owners go drag racing. I told them to prove it, they go we are going to measure you tires. I go ok go for it, because I haven't been drag racing. Then when they attempted the first repair they made it worse and the service manager at the dealer goes what are you talking about it is fine? Clunk, sqeeak, creak, clunk, whine... yeah that isn't normal. Oh well it is new it needs to break it... 

/rant

I've only had two vehicles with ACTUAL issues, the Beetle and the '11 Mustang. VW is ok, not great, but Ford was horrifying in their customer service.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> I am a long time VW owner and I also have been shaken off VW with their customer service. It seems like it has been getting worse over the past few years.


I'm sorry to hear that. This is my 3rd VW over the course of about 14 years and they have been nothing but "top-notch" to me.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> I had one of the first 2011's (The new one) and I was plagued by the transmission problem before Ford went under fire by the media. I was treated like pure garbage by 4 dealers and one even claimed that I was drag racing... Stereotype, yes all Mustang owners go drag racing. I told them to prove it, they go we are going to measure you tires. I go ok go for it, because I haven't been drag racing. Then when they attempted the first repair they made it worse and the service manager at the dealer goes what are you talking about it is fine? Clunk, sqeeak, creak, clunk, whine... yeah that isn't normal. Oh well it is new it needs to break it...
> 
> /rant
> 
> I've only had two vehicles with ACTUAL issues, the Beetle and the '11 Mustang. VW is ok, not great, but Ford was horrifying in their customer service.


Wow... in what part of the country do you live? And I assume you're talking about the manual tranny, right?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Wow... in what part of the country do you live? And I assume you're talking about the manual tranny, right?


Atlanta.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Scottland.


:thumbup:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Atlanta.



What is the name of your dealer? Want to make sure I avoid going there. Thanks


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> :thumbup:














cbugrun said:


> What is the name of your dealer? Want to make sure I avoid going there. Thanks


Gunther.

:thumbup:


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

Damn, just read through this, hope it works out.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Smoky_Llama said:


> Damn, just read through this, hope it works out.


Thanks, but it looks like it is not.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

My driver's seat is squeaking again.

My passenger seat belt light came on again.

My passenger window just had the window issue same as the driver's side. 

I went to Car Max yesterday curious if I could actually come out even since I bought it $2500 under invoice. Ready for it? They offered me $14,000 for a one month old Beetle with an MSRP of $20,000. Yikes!!!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> My driver's seat is squeaking again.
> 
> My passenger seat belt light came on again.
> 
> ...


take it and run... lol. Sucks dude!


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*



Aonarch said:


> Just found a replica spoiler on Carid.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered this spoiler, and had my local body shop put it on for $100.00 , thee only thing they didn't do was seal the screws, and my door had a little water in it after a rain storm, so, Of course I fixed it. But it looks great, I will post a pic as soon as I can, but it looks exactly as the picture shows, next are rally stripes since they couldn't do it because they had to trim them.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Aonarch: My driver's seat is squeaking again. [Try tightening the tracks down. I believe you will need a Torx driver. Also, if you can isolate exactly where the noise is coming from, try spraying some white lithium grease on it.]

My passenger seat belt light came on again. [Was there anything on the seat? I noticed it when I had a grocery bag on it.]

My passenger window just had the window issue same as the driver's side. [Problem was always there, you likely do not use that window as often. We are all still waiting on the fix for this.]


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

the beet said:


> Aonarch: My driver's seat is squeaking again. [Try tightening the tracks down. I believe you will need a Torx driver. Also, if you can isolate exactly where the noise is coming from, try spraying some white lithium grease on it.]
> 
> My passenger seat belt light came on again. [Was there anything on the seat? I noticed it when I had a grocery bag on it.]
> 
> My passenger window just had the window issue same as the driver's side. [Problem was always there, you likely do not use that window as often. We are all still waiting on the fix for this.]


The seat is from broken clips. 

Nothing on the seat, VW also saw the problem but of course they didn't attempt to fix it. 

I rolled them down equally.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

My passenger window is acting up as well.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jpitzer4 said:


> I ordered this spoiler, and had my local body shop put it on for $100.00 , thee only thing they didn't do was seal the screws, and my door had a little water in it after a rain storm, so, Of course I fixed it. But it looks great, I will post a pic as soon as I can, but it looks exactly as the picture shows, next are rally stripes since they couldn't do it because they had to trim them.


If I keep the car I'm getting it. I'd probably get it professionally installed as well, that is one thing that I do not want to screw up. 



98DUB said:


> take it and run... lol. Sucks dude!


:laugh: No thanks! 



katie78 said:


> My passenger window is acting up as well.


Mine has rolled itself down three times since day 1. I would come out to my car and the window would be in the post-pinch protection state, aka about 2" from the bottom.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Just saw the Black Book trade in is $17,215 and since VWoA is giving me at least one payment I actually would come out on top if I traded it in right now. I am trying to find a dealer, who will give me Black Book or at least $17,000. I think that is do-able.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

You figure out what you're getting next?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Do me a favor and email me (jamie at vwvortex dot com) with your whole story on the car and what you've been through. I'm assuming you've call the customer service line (800 number) and have a case file number, but if you don't, call them and get one. Send me your VIN number as well with contact info. I'll forward it to my contacts at VWoA and we'll get this whole thing resolved one way or another. 

Sorry for all your problems. I'm sure VW wants to make it right. Gunther has traditionally always had a very good reputation as far as dealers go. 

-jamie


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> You figure out what you're getting next?



A used out of warranty Mazda, where I am the only one responsible to fix any issue, but since it is a Mazda I doubt that will be a frequent event. 



[email protected] said:


> Do me a favor and email me (jamie at vwvortex dot com) with your whole story on the car and what you've been through. I'm assuming you've call the customer service line (800 number) and have a case file number, but if you don't, call them and get one. Send me your VIN number as well with contact info. I'll forward it to my contacts at VWoA and we'll get this whole thing resolved one way or another.
> 
> Sorry for all your problems. I'm sure VW wants to make it right. Gunther has traditionally always had a very good reputation as far as dealers go.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your offer. I just sent you an email.

-Alexander


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Do me a favor and email me (jamie at vwvortex dot com) with your whole story on the car and what you've been through. I'm assuming you've call the customer service line (800 number) and have a case file number, but if you don't, call them and get one. Send me your VIN number as well with contact info. I'll forward it to my contacts at VWoA and we'll get this whole thing resolved one way or another.
> 
> Sorry for all your problems. I'm sure VW wants to make it right. Gunther has traditionally always had a very good reputation as far as dealers go.
> 
> -jamie


Wow...thanks for stepping up for him Jamie! :thumbup:


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Do me a favor and email me (jamie at vwvortex dot com) with your whole story on the car and what you've been through. I'm assuming you've call the customer service line (800 number) and have a case file number, but if you don't, call them and get one. Send me your VIN number as well with contact info. I'll forward it to my contacts at VWoA and we'll get this whole thing resolved one way or another.
> 
> Sorry for all your problems. I'm sure VW wants to make it right. Gunther has traditionally always had a very good reputation as far as dealers go.
> 
> -jamie


Jamie - Whenever I get out to Chicago, I'm going to buy you a beer :beer:. This is really awesome to see you offer your support. I hope this helps Aonarch in his situation!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Wow...thanks for stepping up for him Jamie! :thumbup:





Hufeisen said:


> Jamie - Whenever I get out to Chicago, I'm going to buy you a beer :beer:. This is really awesome to see you offer your support. I hope this helps Aonarch in his situation!


:thumbup: Can you paypal beer? 

The only reason I haven't gone through arbitration is to give VW a chance to make it right. Give me some confidence in this car! They have given me zero reassurance as to a fix, just a 15 second phone call saying it is our #1 priority. That is what bugged me the most. VWoA calls you at the end of business... So you have to sit by your phone all afternoon until about 6:30 to hear from them. If you miss their call you cannot call back and speak with them. I went through this process for over a month. My record phone conversation length was 31 seconds including the standard this is... yes this is him thanks for calling... how are you... have a nice day... you too... I would try my best to keep them on the line with very basic questions, but they would very politely cut me off. It is nerve racking. I work in customer service and I could never imagine only speaking with customers for 15-31 seconds about an issue affecting a expensive purchase.

EDIT: I spoke with Katy, an executive at VWoA. Coincidentally after Jaime's intervention? 

Looks like Jamie really helped get the ball rolling. Thank you very much! 

The quick down and dirty of what is going on:

I was told Dr. Winterkorn himself visited NA and the Beetle window issue was addressed. Apparently they do have motors on order. As we have seen on the forum it is not a 100% failure rate, but it is alarmingly high. However, they did not address the passenger window issue. The failure rate is existant, but it is not as high as the driver's side. At least they recognize the issue, but they are not actively working on a fix. 

Also, I made it clear that yes the windows are annoying and yes the pressure is on. The only reason I am making a fuss is because I have 13 defects... 13! VW's average per JD Power's Initial Quality Study is 1.24 per vehicle. 

-Driver's seat
-Cargo cover
-Passenger seat belt light
-Various trim pieces
-Driver's window
-Passenger's window
-Passenger mirror
-Reverse gear engagement
-Horn
-Paint concerns (Pimples) 
-Not VW's fault, but PDI failure... shipping blocks left on, access covers left unsecured, masking material left on, plus obvious defects not noted. 
-Probably forgetting something... 

I asked for a JSW. I don't want money. I don't want to litigate. I just want what I purchased, a brand new VW. 

My 1985 325e is in better knack than this Beetle... Everything works on it, zero defects, and it is over 27 years old!!!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Finally! 

The light at the end of the tunnel. 

I was called today by the executive again. She asked what do I want. What can they give me that will prevent me going through with my law suit. I said well I own the car. I will need to sell the car. I cannot have its resale value harmed in anyway for something simple like a window. She replied well the windows will be fixed eventually. My reply that is good news, but my door panels have been taken off 5 times, my car has been rained in 3 times, and I am experiencing constant electrical grimlings, which from my past experience will always haunt you no matter how many times you "fix it." I said if this were a lease I would be more than happy to let you make a final repair attempt, but since I own it my situation is different. I need to sell this car at some point in time. If god forbid I needed to sell it today, tomorrow, or a month from now my resale value would be impacted. 


Literally a minute later I was called by VW Remediation and they asked me what kind of car do I want. I said a Sportwagen, it has been out for many years and they are dead reliable, so is the TDI 2.0 CR engine so that is what I would go with. He goes ok! I'll send you the paperwork, just fill out what you want and your top three colors and we will get you one. 

So I am getting a TDI Sportwagen.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Congrats man...I'm glad VW is finally working with you! :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Congrats man...I'm glad VW is finally working with you! :thumbup:


Yup once I jumped over the lower level everything slid together nicely. 

They are releasing a fix soon for the windows, but as some might have read my windows are one out of 13 problems, so my situation is vastly different.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Congrats, Aonarch, much as I love my Beetle (with the exception of the windows, which is the only problem I have), the amount of problems you've had with yours is inexcusable, and I'm glad VW did something to make it right. Props to Jamie, too, for seemingly getting the ball rolling there. :thumbup:

GTarr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

GTarr said:


> Congrats, Aonarch, much as I love my Beetle (with the exception of the windows, which is the only problem I have), the amount of problems you've had with yours is inexcusable, and I'm glad VW did something to make it right. Props to Jamie, too, for seemingly getting the ball rolling there. :thumbup:
> 
> GTarr


:thumbup:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Again, congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> Again, congrats! :thumbup:


So who wants a set of brand new never installed H&R Sport Springs? 

Crap sad I sold my wheels and suspension, but oh well I can replace those.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

vdub10golf said:


> Congrats!


Spasiba.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

:beer: Props to VW and Jaime as well!

So what three colors did you pick?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Hufeisen said:


> :beer: Props to VW and Jaime as well!
> 
> So what three colors did you pick?


They ordered a Candy White/ Black TDI w/ sunroof for me. It will be here in 2 weeks.


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

:thumbup: CONGRATS!! :thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Should have said Golf R :laugh: Congrats bud


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Almostirish said:


> :thumbup: CONGRATS!! :thumbup:





shankys_14 said:


> Should have said Golf R :laugh: Congrats bud


 Thanks! Yeah they told me price isnt an issue....:what:


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> They ordered a Candy White/ Black TDI w/ sunroof for me. It will be here in 2 weeks.


 :beer: :beer: 

Is it a '13?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Hufeisen said:


> :beer: :beer:
> 
> Is it a '13?


 Nope. Last of the '12s. They actually wanted to order me a 2013 since it would be easier and I could get exactly what I wanted, but instead I settled on one of the last 12's. Should arrive in 2 weeks from Mexico. It is being diverted to me. 

He said the 13's would take probably 3 months. I want out of the Beetle now. :laugh:


----------



## sorrentino100 (Dec 22, 2001)

That was generous of VW to replace your $17,000 gas Beetle with a Jetta SW TDI that list for $27,290. I guess SW's with sunroof and navigation were unavailable for immediate delivery. It was damn nice of you to settle.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sorrentino100 said:


> That was generous of VW to replace your $17,000 gas Beetle with a Jetta SW TDI that list for $27,290. I guess SW's with sunroof and navigation were unavailable for immediate delivery. It was damn nice of you to settle.


 I asked for a base JSW with a manual, but those are incredibly rare. They said that would take 5 months, and money isn't an issue, so just pick out what you want and we will find one for you. I filled out the order form for a base TDI 6MT, no options, which isn't THAT expensive, especially since they are getting it at true cost. They couldn't find one, but they did find one that was just built, so I get that one. I had 7 days to accept the offer so that is just their icing on the cake for me, which I am more than happy to accept. Not litigate and make a "profit?" I will absolutely take the deal. Litigation sucks.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> I asked for a base JSW with a manual, but those are incredibly rare. They said that would take 5 months, and money isn't an issue, so just pick out what you want and we will find one for you. I filled out the order form for a base TDI 6MT, no options, which isn't THAT expensive, especially since they are getting it at true cost. They couldn't find one, but they did find one that was just built, so I get that one. I had 7 days to accept the offer so that is just their icing on the cake for me, which I am more than happy to accept. Not litigate and make a "profit?" I will absolutely take the deal. Litigation sucks.


 Congrats. I think you need to surrender yourself to Jamie and all of his requests. This is HUGE.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

And my 'scheduled for Monday' window fix will include 'known to be' problem gears/motors 
or the new ones I have been reading about?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

99_XC600 said:


> Congrats. I think you need to surrender yourself to Jamie and all of his requests. This is HUGE.


 :beer: I already paypal'd him a southern thank you. Smith and Wesson and a handle of Jack. Not sure if UPS would like that though.  



ridgemanron said:


> And my 'scheduled for Monday' window fix will include 'known to be' problem gears/motors
> or the new ones I have been reading about?


 Go ahead and have the dealer perform the "fix." That will not solve the issue, but that will count towards a repair attempt. My service advisor on my 2nd visit told me to go ahead with arbitration. Then after the 3rd visit the service manager recommended a new vehicle; he used to be a remediator for VW, so in his experience that is how he saw this ending happily. 

That is how I handled it: every Friday I had an appointment at my dealer to fix issues. Only 1 was ever fixed, but if you count the missing trim piece and the piece they forgot to put on that is negative 1 repair. I visited my dealer every Friday for a month, and then they kept my car for a week and gave up fixing it (horn, windows, electrical issues, etc). 

Basically my Beetle was a ill fated fluke.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*



Aonarch said:


> Just found a replica spoiler on Carid.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I put this spoiler on my beetle and it really looks good, hard to tell it's aftermarket


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jpitzer4 said:


> I put this spoiler on my beetle and it really looks good, hard to tell it's aftermarket


 IMO it is a must have mod. Looks really good. :thumbup:


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*my spoiler*

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7271/7669606476_e87f127ac3_c.jpg 

This is how mine looks


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Well an update of sorts. VW did buy my Beetle back and I have a JSW TDI coming in a week or so. Paperwork has been filed and approved, just waiting on the JSW to come in. I have to have a manual so they had to find me one. 

So to anyone who reads this and has similar problems. Due diligence is your answer. Schedule service visits clearly outline to them your issues. Contact VWoA and open a case with customer care. Write a letter detailing all service visitis, issues, communications, etc. Mail it to corporate addressed to Dr. Browning CEO. Clearly state your remedy requested ( New non Beetke VW). Be polite but stern. I know there are others out there who fell lost like I did. Don't worry practice due diligence and your situation will be remedied. 

iPad.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, I think I'm about to jump back into fighting to get this fixed. The written letter is the only thing I haven't done yet. Letter won't have to go far either, since I live semi-close to VWoA HQ.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Yeah, I think I'm about to jump back into fighting to get this fixed. The written letter is the only thing I haven't done yet. Letter won't have to go far either, since I live semi-close to VWoA HQ.


 I sent them a copy of my letter (Formal legal formatting) drafted to my state prosecutor. That woke them up fast. 

6 pages with citations of conversations, visits, citing service receipts, etc.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

RIP Beetle.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> RIP Beetle.


 :beer: I'll give it a 21 Gun Salute.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Someone I know is looking at the Beetles now and I'm curious. We went to the dealer and he test drove it, opened and closed the door a few times. Watched the window do its job. 

Obviously on an un-used car, it will behave. 

Is the window issue completely random? Or is it when you use the windows (as your dealer has told you not to)? 

Thanks for the feedback :beer:


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Seems pretty random to me. And it being an un-used car has absolutely nothing to do with it. Mine did it on my test drive (33 miles on the odometer), and I still bought it anyways. It's the only problem I have w/ mine, and doesn't bother me too much, but I will be glad when it gets fixed. 

GTarr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

When I bought it we had rain for about 2 weeks straight, so I never really used the windows. Then it got hot and dry, boom constant issues. 

As stated VW claims a window fix will come soon, so I would rule out the Beetle yet.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Just heard a friend of mine is getting his Beetle replaced. :facepalm: 

Sigh. 2013's are already out yet there is no fix. Are they trying to ruin their reputation?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Just heard a friend of mine is getting his Beetle replaced. :facepalm:
> 
> Sigh. 2013's are already out yet there is no fix. Are they trying to ruin their reputation?


 I heard they have the fix, new better motors, but they are waiting for stock. My dealer said they are on national back order. :facepalm:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Babie said:


> I heard they have the fix, new better motors, but they are waiting for stock. My dealer said they are on national back order. :facepalm:


 
Where are you getting your information from? Was by my dealer today and they told me still no fix.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> Where are you getting your information from? Was by my dealer today and they told me still no fix.


 Some of the dealers in Michigan have the new motors, that is all i can say. I know one of them. They are waiting for a shipment.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Babie said:


> Some of the dealers in Michigan have the new motors, that is all i can say. I know one of them. They are waiting for a shipment.


 We were at the stealership monday and they said they are still working on it and no fix yet.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Finally drawing to an end. Picking up my replacement car Monday. 

I'm glad I didn't ask for a 2013, since they still have the windows issues.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Monday? :thumbdown:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Finally drawing to an end. Picking up my replacement car Monday.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't ask for a 2013, since they still have the windows issues.


 How did you know if they do still have the issue. What are you getting?


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Babie said:


> How did you know if they do still have the issue. What are you getting?


 I bet he's getting a JSW TDI


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> Monday? :thumbdown:


 Yeah I know bummer... I have to take off even more work.  They were completely inflexible on the time and date. 



Babie said:


> How did you know if they do still have the issue. What are you getting?


 The 2013's are out but VW hasn't released the new fix yet. They are currently testing their new motors. 



Jedidub said:


> I bet he's getting a JSW TDI


 :laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

And this Saga has ended...

Picked this up on Monday.


----------



## Alvega007 (May 23, 2012)

Finally! :wave:
Adios Amigo!


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

I read through all 10 pages and I am happy to hear that the situation has been resolved. I loved my JSW TDI and I do miss it, but I traded it for my Beetle. I have had a minor window issue...and I do have some paint peeling on the back bumper seam between it and the fender, but other than that I am crossing my fingers everything will stay true and maybe get a window fix. For now, though I don't want them to touch it for fear of chaos. I will address the paint issue though bc that is BS. Anyways, safe travels with your JSW!!!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Alvega007 said:


> Finally! :wave:
> Adios Amigo!


Gracias 



TJClover said:


> I read through all 10 pages and I am happy to hear that the situation has been resolved. I loved my JSW TDI and I do miss it, but I traded it for my Beetle. I have had a minor window issue...and I do have some paint peeling on the back bumper seam between it and the fender, but other than that I am crossing my fingers everything will stay true and maybe get a window fix. For now, though I don't want them to touch it for fear of chaos. I will address the paint issue though bc that is BS. Anyways, safe travels with your JSW!!!


Thanks for the kind words. I am very happy with my JSW, but I do miss the Beetle. The interior and exterior design is fantastic!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

That was a really short saga haha  Congrats on the JSW!! Hope it's more reliable


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

vdub10golf said:


> That was a really short saga haha  Congrats on the JSW!! Hope it's more reliable


It is... except first day something broke. :laugh:


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

:thumbup: CONGRATS!! KEEP US UPDATED ON THE MODS!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Almostirish said:


> :thumbup: CONGRATS!! KEEP US UPDATED ON THE MODS!!! :thumbup:


New thread in the JSW section. Plan on the first extensive round of mods in a few weeks.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Very nice...now what broke on the JSW?:laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Very nice...now what broke on the JSW?:laugh:


Thankfully something small... Rear view mirror was not staying up, basically it was drooping down... yet of course was not noticed in the PDI. :facepalm:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Thankfully something small... Rear view mirror was not staying up, basically it was drooping down... yet of course was not noticed in the PDI. :facepalm:


I have OCD TOO, when u ad bi-polar, it creates tons of mods. I feel 4ya.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> It is... except first day something broke. :laugh:


Anything less would be uncivilized or Un-Volkswagen or something in that vain. 

When I picked up my '01 NB, the passenger seat heater wouldn't turn off and smoke came out of the switch gear. 

It sat at the dealer for 1 month waiting for the regional tech to check it out. They gave me a loaner (Golf then Jetta), an extra set of floor mat, free tint job and car bra/mask... altogether about $450 worth. It's good that the damn thing has been reliable; it just hit 205k... KNOCK ON WOOD. I'm still in consultation with my Astrologer and Herbal Medicine Woman with regards to buying a Beetle. She said, "the stars won't line up till 2015." What??? 

Enjoy the awesome fuel mileage!!!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I remember the heated seat issue, it was with Audi as well.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Babie said:


> I have OCD TOO, when u ad bi-polar, it creates tons of mods. I feel 4ya.


That explains a lot.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Aonarch said:


> New thread in the JSW section. Plan on the first extensive round of mods in a few weeks.


You should get in on another pre-sale for the LED headlights. Love those things and wanted them for mine. Also the Votex (or replica) side skirts, front lip, etc. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

TJClover said:


> You should get in on another pre-sale for the LED headlights. Love those things and wanted them for mine. Also the Votex (or replica) side skirts, front lip, etc. :beer::thumbup:


Planning on it. :thumbup:


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

Just finished the thread. I'm thoroughly impressed with how calmly you dealt with the entire process, and it's really nice to see you get the result that you wanted in the end. Guess I'll be heading over to the jsw area to subscribe to a new thread. Hope this one treats you better :beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

JettaMobile said:


> Just finished the thread. I'm thoroughly impressed with how calmly you dealt with the entire process, and it's really nice to see you get the result that you wanted in the end. Guess I'll be heading over to the jsw area to subscribe to a new thread. Hope this one treats you better :beer:












Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

:wave:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

lowerthanzimmy said:


> :wave:


OHAI!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice, are the calipers red?


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Carbon Steel said:


> Nice, are the calipers red?


I think he painted them gold


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

hussdog426 said:


> I think he painted them gold


He did. Pics of it on his JSW build thread. Looks great in person!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

dubb34r said:


> He did. Pics of it on his JSW build thread. Looks great in person!


Thanks!

I used Duplicolor engine block paint. Metallic Gold.


----------

